# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  introduction

## Evelyn

Thanks for letting me join your community! I am the Collections Manager at a large living history village/open air museum in New Brunswick, Canada, called Kings Landing.  We have a collection of over 70 thousand artefacts that I am responsible for.  I am looking forward to getting to know my fellow members.

----------


## Mark Wamaling

Evelyn,

Welcome to the PACCIN website and thank you for joining us. You are now a part of the largest collections care organization that focuses on the topics you and so many others value. If you have done so already, you should consider signing up for the PACCIN Listserv as well.

Mark Wamaling
Chair
PACCIN

----------


## Evelyn

thanks I will definitely do that!

----------


## Tibb29

Hello everyone on the forum, I'm glad to join you.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Welcome! Please note the message about the list serve earlier in this thread from Mark. The list is where an inquiry can get multiple responses within hours of posting. You might also want to check out the PACCIN Facebook page that includes a lot of interesting and entertaining stuff. 
Cheers!

----------


## Potes

Hey folks!
I should have looked for this community decades ago, but only now do I find it. Now I have a LOT to read through!
I worked on a few exhibits and assisted in many others. I think I am *very* far from "a professional", but I can't think of a more interesting and dynamic role in the visual arts, and I am open to learn from all of you.
Looking for opportunities to really hone this ever-present interest into a career.

----------


## Mark Wamaling

Welcome to PACCIN! We have plenty of great resources to share on this website, Listserv and our regional workshops and Preparators Conference. We are your support group so feel free to ask questions on the Listserv so we can provide the information you need. We are looking into having a PACCIN social event in the Boston area in the future, so stay tuned!

----------

